# Reported to RSPCA



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Over the weekend we have been reported to the RSPCA saying the ferrets we have were being neglected and seemed to not be cared for. I showed the inspector around and told them what we do and she saw them all and handled a few and was happy with how we was doing. We said that the RSPCA are always welcome and she said it was nice to see them and that she was happy and they were all healthy and i said we get all of them checked at our vets regular and they have always been happy and i said we are getting all in rescue spayed and castrated and microchipped. I told the inspector i was upset at people thinking that some one had reported us and they thought that any ferret was ill and neglected. We do have a few sick babies in like most rescues do and they get cared for and treated and if possible re homed as and when they are ready to leave and not before.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't some people make you mad.
Like they have nothing better to do than make pointless phonecalls reporting innocent people.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Where the hell are these damned busybodies when there is real cruelty going on!!!!!??????


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

well done for taking in sick animals, the person responable for phoneing rspca, they should always check there imformation correctly, i was once a victim of some one phoneing them saying i was mistreating my dog.so just like you showed them round everything was fine and dandy, by the way you didnt have to let them into your home as there not like the police ect but that just flames things up every one has a sick animal @ some point in there lives, but it could be some one in your street any way i dont think they will be back


----------

